# Leather conditioners for Oberons...



## Kimrob444 (Jan 3, 2010)

I just received my new Kindle 2 and have placed an order for a Oberon cover (Creekbed Maple in Saddle) and noticed that they recommend something called Cadillac Leather lotion...is this something I might find locally or will I have to order it online?  Is this the conditioner that most Oberon owners use or is there any other product that I need to be aware of?  Thanks so much!
  Kimberly


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I've never conditioned my leather........probably never would truthfully. One of the things I love most about leather [and it's subsequent appeal] is how it looks as it starts to age.....that rustic, antique look.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree with pomlover, won't condition mine either.  I have the same cover you have!  I want the leather to get softer and aged.  Did you get a skin for it?  If you did which one?


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Your best answer will come from Oberon.  But we've read here on the boards some conditioners will have a negative affect on the leather.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I use Apple Brand Leather Care that I purchased at a leather shop. It softened my cover and gave it a beautiful richness that it didn't have prior to using the product. I've been extremely pleased with the results.


----------



## Kimrob444 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks so much for the suggestions!!  Does anyone know if the Cadillac lotion is available at any particular stores, or is it something I'll have to order online?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not sure about the Cadillac lotion, I believe it's available both online and in stores. I got the apple brand in a leather store at the mall.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

I use the Cadillac conditioner and it works great! I know you can order it off Amazon. I work in a shoe store and we sell it there, so if you have any local shoe stores or shoe repair stores, you might want to try giving them a call. The Cadillac stuff works great on all leathers, I use it on all my boots and pumps as well. It's helped soften up my Oberon cover.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

I use the Cadillac lotion on both K2 and DX Obeon covers and can highly recommend it.  There is no need to worry about changing or harming the leather, quite the contrary.  It rehydrates the leather and results in a subtle richness to the design - even more beautiful than its original state.

It can be purchased at most shoe repair shops.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Same here. I use the Cadillac lotion, which I purchased on Amazon because I couldn't find any around where I live. The lotion doesn't affect the color of the Oberon at all, and makes it look even richer and more supple.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm scared to use leather conditioner on mine because I don't want to change the look or feel.  But after reading these posts it's sounds like it would be okay......just nervous because I don't want my Oberon to change!!  It's perfect the way it is.  It's only 2 months old, so maybe when it's a little older I will have to try something.....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

robjond said:


> I'm scared to use leather conditioner on mine because I don't want to change the look or feel. But after reading these posts it's sounds like it would be okay......just nervous because I don't want my Oberon to change!! It's perfect the way it is. It's only 2 months old, so maybe when it's a little older I will have to try something.....


Mine was only a couple of months old when I first used the Cadillac conditioner on it, and I'm really glad that I did. Although the conditioner doesn't really change the cover, it just added to its beauty and enhanced the feel of it.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I wasn't sure about using a leather conditioner on my Oberon, but after reading the comments here I just may look for the Cadillac leather lotion.  The info on their website says it's "wax free".  I imagine any wax free leather conditioner would work, but I'll check with my local cobbler.

I think it's a good idea to protect it, and I love the idea of a rich patina to draw out the exquisite details of my Oberon cover.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I would think they don't recommend wax because it will harden in the grooves if the design. My hubby works with leather all the time and used Johnsons paste kn mine and that happened. He just got out his soft brush and buffer and it come right out. More work but I didn't do it . Now my red ginko has a richer look, better contrast and is softer!! I love it even more!!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

The idea behind leather conditioning is to remove the grime and hand oils from the leather to keep it soft and looking new.  Personally, I would not condition a new cover.  

Different types of leather dying processes require different types of conditioners.  I would only use the conditioner that Oberon recommends for that reason. 

A few months back, there was a post here on KB, someone ruined their brand new Oberon by putting conditioner on it.  I don't remember what they use but it lifted the color in some spots and darkened it in others.  

Conditioning can help you maintain your leather goods and even make them more beautiful.  Just be careful what you use.


----------



## Trantorite (Nov 19, 2009)

So does anyone know if any of the national shoe chains, or other stores stock Cadillac routinely (or Apple, which I've also seen people say works fine) ? I've tried several shoe shops in the Boston suburbs without success, and it seems silly to order a single item from an internet site, especially when the shipping costs are almost as much as the product. I'll do that if that is the only alternative, but would like to find it without going through all that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I found mine at a leather shop in the mall. I haven't seen it at any shoe stores.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought my apple care conditioner at a luggage store.


----------



## Kimrob444 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  I just got my Oberon cover today, Creekside Maple in Saddle, and it's every bit as beautiful as I'd hoped!!  I keep smelling it and my kids think I'm nuts!!  But just wanted to let everyone know that I found the Apple Leather Care at Burlington Coat Factory, so check there if you happen to have one!


----------

